# New Spec Fic Imprint to look at unaccented submissions



## Russ (Sep 21, 2016)

Very well established publisher Kensington will be starting a spec fic imprint called "Rebel Base" this fall.

It will be digital only and for some time accepting unagented submissions.


Kensington Launches Digital Speculative Fiction Imprint


----------



## neodoering (Jan 26, 2017)

*A "Book" Means Paper*



Russ said:


> Very well established publisher Kensington will be starting a spec fic imprint called "Rebel Base" this fall.
> 
> It will be digital only and for some time accepting unagented submissions.
> 
> ...



I am probably going to be unpopular, but to me a "book" means a paper artifact.  I don't own an e-book reader and am not planning to buy one, and I have never read an e-book.  This is probably due to the fact that I am middle aged, and set in my ways, and not interested in adapting to a new technology.  So, I will give this one a pass and will stick to self-publishing through CreateSpace, where you can have your books printed on paper.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Jan 26, 2017)

Digital books are the only kind of books I buy anymore. I've run out of space in the house for print books, and had to sell a bunch of the ones I had. So for me to buy a book these days, it has to be available in digital format, preferably mobi format, with PDF a distant second. And I'm a bit past middle age.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 27, 2017)

You don't get to claim age. You can claim preference, but not age. I'm 65 and I prefer ebooks. I still read physical books, and I still prefer them for my history books as it is far easier to scan for a half-remembered reference with paper. But that's about it.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Jan 27, 2017)

I read a lot of ebooks but they are all free ones I download from Project Gutenberg. If I spend money, I want something I can hold in my hands!


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jan 27, 2017)

While I can blow up a paper book with dynamite, I can't blow up its print for easier reading with aging eyeballs... and frankly, I love white text on black background. So, as much as I love paper and resisted the ebook thing... Yeah, my eyes are down with it now, LOL.

Now, as far as publishing goes, an ebook only publisher would not be my first choice... but, hey, they'd be just fine as a second choice. LOL.


----------



## oenanthe (Jan 27, 2017)

nah. i switched from print to ebooks 5 years ago and never looked back.

1. they're much lighter than a print book.
2. if you need bigger print, it's yours. if you need a typeface change? no problem. white text on a dark background? a flick of the finger. heck, some ebook apps will even "narrate" the book to you with its cute robot voice.
3. if your screen is backlit, you can read in the dark without disturbing the person sleeping in the same bed.
4. I HAVE 200 books on my phone, which fits into my pocket. no more carrying an extra book just in case i read the first one while i'm out.
5. ebooks are usually cheaper than print - not all the time, but most of the time.
6. since my phone is water resistant, I can read in the tub without worrying about water damage.


----------



## FifthView (Jan 27, 2017)

I read fiction in ebook format exclusively.  The only issue I have:  maps for fantasy worlds.  They're harder to view (and not always formatted well in ebook versions) and flipping between the map and current reading location is a big hassle.


----------



## La Volpe (Jan 28, 2017)

Did anyone else notice how this thread derailed _immediately_ after the second post?

So, in regards to the original post: That is actually pretty cool. Too bad I don't have anything to send.

In regards to the rest of the thread: I read both paper books and ebooks. Though not very many ebooks, mostly because I don't have a proper tablet (just one that has the battery life of a potato) and reading on my phone is the eighth circle of hell.

That said, I do have a preference for paper books, mostly because I'm weird/paranoid and I don't like change. However, ebooks are just so damned _convenient_. I had the same issue with electronic-only copies of games, but nowadays I buy my games almost exclusively electronic, simply because it is a hundred times more convenient in every aspect.



			
				skip.knox said:
			
		

> You don't get to claim age. You can claim preference, but not age. I'm 65 and I prefer ebooks. I still read physical books, and I still prefer them for my history books as it is far easier to scan for a half-remembered reference with paper. But that's about it.



To be fair, the older you get, the harder it is to get used to new things. There are, as with everything, exceptions (like you), but age is probably a fairly important factor when making predictions about the users of new technology.


----------

